# DirecTiVo Series 2 MRV with Series 2 Standalone TiVo



## zimmy6996 (Mar 17, 2002)

I am sorry if this is a repeate, but I have searched and can't seem to find the answer.

I have a DirecTiVo Series 2 SD-40, and a Series 2 Dual Tuner stand alone TiVo.

I recently applied THE ZIPPER hacks to my DirecTiVo unit, and am very pleased. It added all the fun features, disabled the Tivo calling, etc ...

The problem I have now is I really would like to be able to share the shows on my DirecTiVo with my SA TiVo. Both Tivo's can see each other under Now Showing, but when you try to pick the other one, you get a "you can't share because this one doesn't know about that one, go to the Tivo manage site to add"

I am sure this has something to do specifically with the SA TiVo. I am guessing if I had 2 DirecTiVo units, I would be able to just fire them up, and the sharing would work.

Is there a way to get the SA TiVo to view the shows off the DirecTiVo? I am not as concerned about the DirecTiVo viewing the SA shows, since the SA is just on standard cable.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

You need to hack the SA TiVo as well. Hacked DirecTiVos can only MRV with other hacked TiVos.


----------



## zimmy6996 (Mar 17, 2002)

David Platt said:


> You need to hack the SA TiVo as well. Hacked DirecTiVos can only MRV with other hacked TiVos.


I used THE ZIPPER on my DirecTiVo. Is there something similar, or a good HOW-TO website on how to hack your Series 2 TiVo? Also, I am subbed for 1 year of service. Are there problems with hacking the SA TiVo?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

zimmy6996 said:


> I used THE ZIPPER on my DirecTiVo. Is there something similar, or a good HOW-TO website on how to hack your Series 2 TiVo? Also, I am subbed for 1 year of service. Are there problems with hacking the SA TiVo?


with a series 2 SA I think you need to do a prom mod and then apply superpatch.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> with a series 2 SA I think you need to do a prom mod and then apply superpatch.


The PROM mod is only required for the series 2.5 Tivos (R10 DTivo, TCD540 SA Tivos, and DT Tivos). You should be able to use the Zipper on a series 2 SA Tivo for MRV since the superpatch is applied as part of the enhancement script.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> The PROM mod is only required for the series 2.5 Tivos (R10 DTivo, TCD540 SA Tivos, and DT Tivos). You should be able to use the Zipper on a series 2 SA Tivo for MRV since the superpatch is applied as part of the enhancement script.


except that he said it *was* a dual tuner


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, you're right. I just saw the title of the first post that said it was a series 2 standalone when it fact it is a series 2.5. That's what I get for believing people know what they're talking about without further investigation on my part. I was really just responding to JWThiers' post (as indicated by the quote) so there were at least two incorrect references to the series designation that led me astray.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Yup, you're right. I just saw the title of the first post that said it was a series 2 standalone when it fact it is a series 2.5. That's what I get for believing people know what they're talking about without further investigation on my part. I was really just responding to JWThiers' post (as indicated by the quote) so there were at least two incorrect references to the series designation that led me astray.


Hard to complain about newbies calling it a "Series 2" when it says that right on the box.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Yup, you're right. I just saw the title of the first post that said it was a series 2 standalone when it fact it is a series 2.5. That's what I get for believing people know what they're talking about without further investigation on my part. I was really just responding to JWThiers' post (as indicated by the quote) so there were at least two incorrect references to the series designation that led me astray.


And I stand corrected 2.5 it is, I have a DTivo so I often get a little cornfused when talking SA. But at least I knew that the newer SA's need a prom mod.


----------



## ccostan (Oct 25, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> The PROM mod is only required for the series 2.5 Tivos (R10 DTivo, TCD540 SA Tivos, and DT Tivos). You should be able to use the Zipper on a series 2 SA Tivo for MRV since the superpatch is applied as part of the enhancement script.


I have pretty much SEARCHED everywhere for how to apply ZIPPER to a StandAlone. All the information is reallygeared towards DTivos. My question is for a SA, can I just pull the drive and connect to a PC and run the enhancement script from an ISO without loading a new image on the box?

Sorry if this is a real noob question but I really have SEARCHED everywhere without anything solid.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ccostan said:


> I have pretty much SEARCHED everywhere for how to apply ZIPPER to a StandAlone. All the information is reallygeared towards DTivos. My question is for a SA, can I just pull the drive and connect to a PC and run the enhancement script from an ISO without loading a new image on the box?
> 
> Sorry if this is a real noob question but I really have SEARCHED everywhere without anything solid.


Zipper is only compatible with the units listed on the zipper site. All of which (AFAIK) are DirecTv models. By way of suggestion, the other site which cannot be mentioned here (DDB) but a google search on Tivo Hacking yields interesting results. The first result is a good place but technically written and the can be unforgiving to newbies. I just looked on Amazon and found this book which looks interesting also.


----------



## ccostan (Oct 25, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> Zipper is only compatible with the units listed on the zipper site. All of which (AFAIK) are DirecTv models. By way of suggestion, the other site which cannot be mentioned here (DDB) but a google search on Tivo Hacking yields interesting results. The first result is a good place but technically written and the can be unforgiving to newbies. I just looked on Amazon and found this book which looks interesting also.


Thanks for the quick reply. I REALLY have read most of those links, guides, and forum posts but unfortunately for me, I only seem to come across DTIVO hacking (which I have done with the help of PTVNet and a 6.2 image) or some variation of increasing space how-to for the SAs. I now have 3 DTivos hacked and only 1 SA left that I would like to enable MRV on. I have read enough to know I need to disable the Encryption but really can not find ANYTHING on disabling the encryption for SAs only. (I know I have to superpatch it but can not figure out how to get BASH from it.) - I think I am a little gun shy as well since the SA is a lifetime model and I'd hate to make it a doorstop. (DTivos on the other hand, I was a little less concerned). I definately will do some more searching and I have come across this thread (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309611&page=1&pp=30&highlight=superpatch+dtivo) which should get me what I wanted but I was just looking for a little reassurance. .

Thanks again for the quick reply.

Take Care.
Carlo.


----------

